# Electric Jack



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

My jack on the front seems to have died. Any suggestions on what to check before I take it into the shop and spend money? All other electrical seems to be working fine since I replaced a 30 Amp fuse that burned out.

Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Their is only 1 wire for it and it goes to power, meaning the battery or a 12 hot wire somewhere. It should have an inline fuse that may have let go. Its grounded throught the bolts that hold it on. I would follow the wire and see where it goes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> > My jack on the front seems to have died. Any suggestions on what to check before I take it into the shop and spend money? All other electrical seems to be working fine since I replaced a 30 Amp fuse that burned out.
> 
> 
> should have an inline fuse that may have let go.


I was unhooking mine the other day and the same thing happened. Took out the fuse and in my infinite wisdom and expert mechanical/technical manner, shook it and blew on it and replaced it. Jack worked fine after that.









Hope that was all that was wrong with it.

Maybe it's your fuse, too. Who knows?

Good luck.

Mark,


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good ground?? Might have rusted under the bolt during the off season


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like everyone else said, check all the connections. Make sure the jack is getting power from the battery, and make sure the ground through the bolts is good. Check all fuses, etc.

Tim


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

When I installed mine I put a star washer under the head of one bolt and a star washer under the nut on the same bolt. These washers dig into the metal and create a better ground. If some of the paint wasn't removed on the hitch and the jack before installation you may not have a good ground.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Like everyone else said, check all the connections. Make sure the jack is getting power from the battery, and make sure the ground through the bolts is good. Check all fuses, etc.
> 
> Tim


x2

When installing ours, dh soldered the wiring and used heat shrink tubing on all connections. 
I would start with the in line fuse and go from there.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> When I installed mine I put a star washer under the head of one bolt and a star washer under the nut on the same bolt. These washers dig into the metal and create a better ground. If some of the paint wasn't removed on the hitch and the jack before installation you may not have a good ground.


Exactly but our Atwood came with 3 star washers. 1 between the frame and jack on all 3 bolts. Fuse or ground or dead battery.

Keep us posted.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks all. It is an Atwood, 2500lb capacity I believe. Can someone please guide me to the fuse The rust suggestion may be the issue as I know the battery is fine.

Thanks again for all the help. I'm learning ...slowly but surely


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

JimBo said:


> Thanks all. It is an Atwood, 2500lb capacity I believe. Can someone please guide me to the fuse The rust suggestion may be the issue as I know the battery is fine.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help. I'm learning ...slowly but surely


Like said above there is only 1 wire coming from the head unit (motor) going to the battery. Follow that line you you'll find a coupler, mine just pulls apart but some may screw. Once open inspect the fuse, you might take your ohm meter to be sure but if memory serves it's a 30A bus fuse on mine.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Thanks all. It is an Atwood, 2500lb capacity I believe. Can someone please guide me to the fuse The rust suggestion may be the issue as I know the battery is fine.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help. I'm learning ...slowly but surely


Like said above there is only 1 wire coming from the head unit (motor) going to the battery. Follow that line you you'll find a coupler, mine just pulls apart but some may screw. Once open inspect the fuse, you might take your ohm meter to be sure but if memory serves it's a 30A bus fuse on mine.

Good luck.

Bill.
[/quote]
We have the 3500 and ours is the same...in line with the wire.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Well,

I checked the fuse and I followed the line as you all instructed me to do and lo and behold that silly line had hooked itself up to the negative battery post.









At least the light now works, still couldn't get the jack to crank.

Thanks again for all the help.

JimBo


----------

